# Uber driver who had 'been working for 21 HOURS straight' charged after his passenger fell out & died



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-driver-charged-passenger-fatally-struck.html








An Uber driver who had allegedly been working 21 hours straight has been charged after a passenger fell out of his cab and was fatally struck by a bus.

The passenger, a 30-year-old man, died instantly when he was hit by the bus at a busy intersection in Sydney's CBD at 3.15am on a Saturday night earlier this year.

Police will allege the Uber driver, also aged 30, caused the man to fall into the path of the bus when he accelerated his car at the traffic lights.

Horrified onlookers said the man was dragged underneath the bus, suffering horrific head injuries. It's understood his two friends were still inside the Uber.

Emergency services arrived moments later but the man was pronounced dead at the scene. Paramedics were instead tasked with treating witnesses for shock.

According to the Daily Telegraph, a group of security guards who watched the early-morning accident huddled together in the moments after the man's death.

One guard was spotted vomiting into a garbage bin, while the devastated bus driver was heard saying he just wanted 'to go home' as he stood limply by a wall.

The Uber driver has been charged with negligent driving occasioning death and is due to appear at Sydney's Downing Centre Local Court in the new year.

The charge carries a maximum jail sentence of 18 months.

'This was a tragedy and our heart goes out to the family. Following the incident, we reached out to law enforcement and offered to help in anyway we could,' an Uber spokesperson told Daily Mail Australia in a statement.

The spokesperson added that the Uber app had been updated in October this year - four months after the accident - to automatically log off drivers who had been online for 12 hours.

It's understood the driver is no longer contracted by Uber.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

another fake story...if anyone really needs me to go into detail with everything that says this story is fake just lemme know

i'll just leave a small bit so it will give you people the idea of what look for when you dissect these ridiculously fake stories they keep putting out, the fact that nobody in recorded history has ever fallen out of a vehicle just because it accelerated from a light...it's physically impossible

there's plenty more, just dissect it piece by piece


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-driver-charged-passenger-fatally-struck.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It IS A TRAGEDY !
But ( not to make light of this)
How the Hell did he fall out of the car !?!?
Door not latched properly ?
Mechanical failure ?
No seat belt ?

How does this happen ?
The bus driver is traumatized.
The policeman is traumatized.
His friends accompanying him certainly must be in shock and horror.
I am sure the Uner driver is distraught.
How ?



uberdriverfornow said:


> another fake story...if anyone really needs me to go into detail with everything that says this story is fake just lemme know
> 
> i'll just leave a small bit so it will give you people the idea of what look for when you dissect these ridiculously fake stories they keep putting out, the fact that nobody in recorded history has ever fallen out of a vehicle just because it accelerated from a light...it's physically impossible
> 
> there's plenty more, just dissect it piece by piece


I could see it happening.
But many safeguards must fail to reach that possibility.
A doorless jeep could cause such an event.
But a passenger car with doors ?
How ?
3:30 am and a group of friends. I am speculating alcohol was involved.

My car, the doors electronically lock when vehicle is placed in drive.
An annoying chime sounds if a front seat passenger does not have safety belt fastened.
If door is ajar i get sound and light warning.

How unless passenger willfully opened door?


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> another fake story...if anyone really needs me to go into detail with everything that says this story is fake just lemme know
> 
> i'll just leave a small bit so it will give you people the idea of what look for when you dissect these ridiculously fake stories they keep putting out, the fact that nobody in recorded history has ever fallen out of a vehicle just because it accelerated from a light...it's physically impossible
> 
> there's plenty more, just dissect it piece by piece


 Your fake story claims are getting old. There's more news articles and pictures of the scene where he was killed. You think the Earth is flat too? Front page news: http://www.smh.com.au/nsw/rideshari...d-by-a-bus-in-sydney-cbd-20171204-gzypzx.html


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> It IS A TRAGEDY !
> But ( not to make light of this)
> How the Hell did he fall out of the car !?!?
> Door not latched properly ?
> ...


Dude probably opened the door and the driver may have moved at the same time.. like he may have stopped... passenger might have been drunk and tried getting out, driver without realizing door is open may have moved so he can pull over to a better spot?


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

This is what people get when they try to exit the car when we drivers haven't pulled over to the curb for them to exit safely.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

It's reported the passenger was getting out and the driver hit the gas: http://www.news.com.au/national/bre...h/news-story/b72e92e59ecba84d4b988e74fa061164


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> Go away dude. You and your fake story claims are getting old. There's more news articles and pictures of the scene where he was killed. You think the Earth is flat too? Front page news: http://www.smh.com.au/nsw/rideshari...d-by-a-bus-in-sydney-cbd-20171204-gzypzx.html


 You want to keep posting bs articles. I'm going to keep picking them apart for the bs they are. So let's get started.



> Police will allege the Uber driver, also aged 30, caused the man to fall into the path of the bus when he accelerated his car at the traffic lights.


That is specifically what the article that you posted said. It didn't say he accelerated when the passenger was getting out. It says specifically he accelerated at a light and the guy fell out.

But let's speculate the only way this could possibly happen. The passenger would have to not have a seat belt on. The car door would have to not be locked or closed. The passenger would have to be hanging out of the door. He would have to doing a donut at the time so the passenger would be flung to the outside. Simply accelerating is not going to cause a guy to fly out of the door since a forward force would cause the guy to just go backwards. Also, the bus would have to be happened to be going by the car at the exact moment while all of this is happening while the driver is doing his donut. Furthermore, the driver would pretty much have to deliberately try to hurt this guy. Is that was your pos article says ? No.

Furthermore, what's the name of the driver ? This guy is supposedly being charged right ? What's the name of the passenger ? Name of the bus driver ? Where are all of the pictures of the chaos of this supposed crime scene ? Picture of the driver? Picture of the passenger? Picture of the bus driver ? Where are all of the supposed statements from these


> onlookers


?



BurgerTiime said:


> It's reported the passenger was getting out and the driver hit the gas: http://www.news.com.au/national/bre...h/news-story/b72e92e59ecba84d4b988e74fa061164


So supposedly this happened all the way back January ? Where were the news articles then ? Where are all of the pictures ? Again, name of the driver ? Name of the passenger ? Name of the bus driver ? In this day and age there are always videos when something like this happens, so where are the videos ?


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I'm not going anywhere. You want to keep posting bs articles. I'm going to keep picking them apart for the bs they are. So let's get started.
> 
> Clearly you don't know how to read so let me help.
> 
> ...


Do you have problems comprehending an article? It happened over the weekend. And Uber is changing their policy over it, so yeah it happened.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> It happened *over the weekend*.


My reading comprehension? Well, let's see here. Let's look at the articles YOU posted.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-driver-charged-passenger-fatally-struck.html



> on a Saturday night earlier this year.





> The spokesperson added that the Uber app had been updated in October this year - *four months after the accident*


http://www.news.com.au/national/bre...h/news-story/b72e92e59ecba84d4b988e74fa061164



> in the early hours of June 17


But apparently there was a complete and total media blackout on the reporting of this story. They were clearly told not to report on it when it happened in June but instead they could only report on it now in November. Riiiiiiight.

Anything else you need help with, lemme know.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> My reading comprehension? Well, let's see here. Let's look at the articles YOU posted.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-driver-charged-passenger-fatally-struck.html
> 
> ...


It literally says December 4th 2017 right on the pictures. So if you still think it was last year then all the power to you.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> It literally says December 4th 2017 right on the pictures. So if you still think it was last year then all the power to you.


lmao and you still believe that cockamame story ?

so clearly it happened in june but they managed to take some pictures on the 4th ? is that the story you're going with ?


----------



## mytheq63 (Oct 6, 2016)

It did happen, but in June, and it was reported then, see the video below. At the time they reported the passenger was in an Uber but there was no mention of the time the driver had been on the clock or charges. My guess is that they waited to report the story referenced by the OP until after the investigation.

https://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/n...d/news-story/b4cef47834987b4703f0cabc01c5d20b


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> It's reported the passenger was getting out and the driver hit the gas: http://www.news.com.au/national/bre...h/news-story/b72e92e59ecba84d4b988e74fa061164


Lord.
Does anyone think that this wouldnt or couldnt have happened to a " Fresh" driver just beginning his shift ?

How much of a factor do you REALLY think the 21 hours is ?

We have cab drivers who do 12 hours shift in cab then Begin uber.

We have " part timers" who work a job all day, then begin uber.

I doubt 21 hours made a difference in this event.

The whole basis of the negligence charge against the driver is the clock.

Speculative case based on allegations at best.

You cant physically restrain adult passengers. That is false imprisonment !

What is a drivers supposed liability for a JUMPER ?

Does not seem right.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

mytheq63 said:


> It did happen, but in June, and it was reported then, see the video below. At the time they reported the passenger was in an Uber but there was no mention of the time the driver had been on the clock or charges. My guess is that they waited to report the story referenced by the OP until after the investigation.
> 
> https://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/n...d/news-story/b4cef47834987b4703f0cabc01c5d20b


Did you actually read the story you just posted or did you just read the title and stop there ?

Try actually reading it and comparing it to the two articles posted in this thread and see what stands out.


----------



## QuestChaser01 (Oct 2, 2017)

Fake story.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Was it UberX or Uber Taxi? The article mentions "cab". Uber Taxi is available in Sydney; the only place in Australia where it is available.

I do have to wonder how the police determine that accelerating caused him to fall out of the car. 

If he were getting out of the car, the acceleration could have caused the guy to fall possibly in the path of the bus, but it could not have caused him to fall from the car. This does assume that the door was closed, locked, the window was up, there actually were doors on the car. Australia is pretty strict about seat belts.

Please respect the Forum Rules about confrontational posts. Attack the content, not the poster.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

mytheq63 said:


> It did happen, but in June, and it was reported then, see the video below. At the time they reported the passenger was in an Uber but there was no mention of the time the driver had been on the clock or charges. My guess is that they waited to report the story referenced by the OP until after the investigation.
> 
> https://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/n...d/news-story/b4cef47834987b4703f0cabc01c5d20b


Now that I'm home let's get serious.

In the first two articles supposedly dated a few days ago they specifically say that the driver was being charged for accelerating as the rider was getting out of the car and somehow fell under a bus without the driver's car door being damaged in the accident and even though there is no report of the driver doing donuts at the time of the accident which would be the only thing that would cause the passenger to fall outwards and into the bus instead of just under the drivers car if the driver accelerated when he was getting out. Despite this being factually impossible let's assume it was real for a moment.

Now you posted an article supposedly from the night of the incident where there is no mention whatsoever of the driver being in the wrong. Instead it states that the passenger stepped out of the car and somehow managed to walk into the path of a bus.



> *after stepping out* of a Uber car


Still no mention of the name of the driver, no name of the passenger, no name of the bus driver.

Is this how we honor the supposedly dead passenger, by not posting his name to be remembered by ? Absolutely not. Not if this was a true story.



> Traumatised witnesses had to be treated by paramedics.


Apparently the "witnesses" were more injured than the actual victims because there are no pictures whatsoever of anyone actually involved in the accident nor do we have any names whatsoever of anyone.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

Second paragraph of the linked story has the crucial missing detail no one is acknowledging.

_*A 30-year-old man got out of the ride-sharing vehicle at a set of traffic lights* near the intersection of Bathurst Street in the early hours of June 17 and fell onto the road and into the path of a bus when the car accelerated, police say._

A drunk guy could easily decide to get out when the car was stopped at the light, the driver didn't notice and took off when it turned green. Idk why that's difficult to believe.

Edit: the previous post showed after I posted. But I don't know why he thinks it's impossible for someone to get out as the light turns green, and the oblivious driver didn't hear it and drove away.

It seems unfair to blame the driver. Doors can be quiet, especially with a window open and traffic noise. He has a reasonable expectation that an adult won't get out of a car in the middle of a drive. He Ubers so he shouldn't have such an expectation anymore, but it's still reasonable to expect.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Strange Fruit said:


> Second paragraph of the linked story has the crucial missing detail no one is acknowledging.
> 
> _*A 30-year-old man got out of the ride-sharing vehicle at a set of traffic lights* near the intersection of Bathurst Street in the early hours of June 17 and fell onto the road and into the path of a bus when the car accelerated, police say._
> 
> A drunk guy could easily decide to get out when the car was stopped at the light, the driver didn't notice and took off when it turned green. Idk why that's difficult to believe.


If a car takes off with you getting out the only place you're going is under the same car. You don't magically fly outwards unless someone pushes you outwards. Try it. Go hang out of a door and have someone just barely hit the gas. You go straight down, not out. The only way this would be possible would be if the driver was doing donuts which would cause you fly outwards. Do some youtube searches for idiots doing donuts and people flying out of the car.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Is this how we honor the supposedly dead passenger, by not posting his name to be remembered by ?


How do u remember someone u never knew?


uberdriverfornow said:


> because there are no pictures whatsoever of anyone actually involved in the accident


Not all of existence gets photographed. It can be surprising that no one picced it without it being proof that it didn't happen. Lotsa people are surprised when u don't believe in their god, but he's still not real.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Not only are there no names of the driver, passenger, and the bus driver, but there are no names whatsoever. Even the supposed Uber spokesman doesn't have a name. I can't recall ever hearing an article where they quote a companies spokesman but don't even bother reporting the name. They made sure there is nothing identifying in this article at all.



Strange Fruit said:


> How do u remember someone u never knew?


That's not how it works. Even people that don't know someone will still show up at their funeral. And you always mention the name of a deceased victim so people that knew him could also remember them. That's why there are obituaries.

Any time you hear a real article or story about someone that passed away through no fault of theirs they always post the name of the victim. That's just common practice.

It's supposedly been 4 whole months, they haven't figured out the victim's name yet ? Get real.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> If a car takes off with you getting out the only place you're going is under the same car. You don't magically fly outwards unless someone pushes you outwards. Try it. Go hang out of a door and have someone just barely hit the gas. You go straight down, not out. The only way this would be possible would be if the driver was doing donuts which would cause you fly outwards. Do some youtube searches for idiots doing donuts and people flying out of the car.


The story isn't that detailed. Ur assuming too much, or ur stuck on the word accelerate and attached yrsekf to physics. I get what ur saying. But given how scarce the details are, a lot of things coulda happened and the sentences would be true. He got out and fell when the car took off. Imagine this: dumb guy opens door, is almost all the way out with second foot about to touch the ground, using the door for balance as one does, and the car moves forward. He stumbles on the ground next to the bus that also moves and ends up under a wheel.

Way easier to believe than Big Taxi paid these news outlets to make up a fake story and print it, with statements from Uber and everything.

But if ur really sincere, u should contact Uber pretending to be a reporter, and ask them about this story. That's what reporters do. They're real humans like u and I. They call people and ask for info. They check facts. They'd call the PR person at Uber to ask if these statements in the Daily Mail article are real. Uber would be very interssted in knowing they were misrepresented since they never made those statements that were reported. U know they aren't real. So expose Daily Mail for this fraud. That's like a real accomplishment one could be proud of, no joke.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Strange Fruit said:


> The story isn't that detailed. Ur assuming too much, or ur stuck on the word accelerate and attached yrsekf to physics. I get what ur saying. But given how scarce the details are, a lot of things coulda happened and the sentences would be true. He got out and fell when the car took off. Imagine this: dumb guy opens door, is almost all the way out with second foot about to touch the ground, using the door for balance as one does, and the car moves forward. He stumbles on the ground next to the bus that also moves and ends up under a wheel.
> 
> Way easier to believe than Big Taxi paid these news outlets to make up a fake story and print it, with statements from Uber and everything.
> 
> But if ur really sincere, u should contact Uber pretending to be a reporter, and ask them about this story. That's what reporters do. They're real humans like u and I. They call people and ask for info. They check facts. They'd call the PR person at Uber to ask if these statements in the Daily Mail article are real. Uber would be very interssted in knowing they were misrepresented since they never made those statements that were reported. U know they aren't real. So expose Daily Mail for this fraud. That's like a real accomplishment one could be proud of, no joke.


I'm not a reporter. I don't need to. I know this is bs and the article and facts prove it. You don't need a physics degree to use common sense.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I'm not a reporter. I don't need to. I know this is bs and the article and facts prove it. You don't need a physics degree to use common sense.


So Greta Stonehouse and the Australian Associated Press have what motivation for jeopardizing her career and their entire business of selling reputable content to news sites by publishing fiction?

The facts don't prove it. It just says "he got out of the car", so ur thing about accelrating sending u in specific directions is irrelevnt. Dude stumbled out and fell down. I had my door wrenched forward all the way by a dumb pax leaving kt open next to a bus that went at the green light. Ur other reasons make sense, but ur just not bright enuff to see the difference between reasonably suspicious and proof.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Strange Fruit said:


> So Greta Stonehouse and the Australian Associated Press have what motivation for jeopardizing her career and their entire business of selling reputable content to news sites by publishing fiction?
> 
> The facts don't prove it. It just says "he got out of the car", so ur thing about accelrating sending u in specific directions is irrelevnt. Dude stumbled out and fell down. I had my door wrenched forward all the way by a dumb pax leaving kt open next to a bus that went at the green light. Ur other reasons make sense, but ur just not bright enuff to see the difference between reasonably suspicious and proof.


This is what a real article looks like.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/witn...causing-the-death-of-a-crossing-guard.223342/

http://www.wsbtv.com/news/local/cob...while-directing-traffic-near-school/656269247

It's night and day compared to this one. If you want to believe in fairy tales feel free too. Nobody said you had to think for yourself.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

If I _knew _this was fake, I'd be so interested in exposing the AAP for publishing it. And all I'd have to do is contact Uber to verify their statement about this story. They'd say "that never happened" and I'd say "The AAP is reporting it, & then Idk, but there's plenty of media watchdogs that'd like to expose the fraud.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Strange Fruit said:


> If I _knew _this was fake, I'd be so interested in exposing the AAP for publishing it. And all I'd have to do is contact Uber to verify their statement about this story. They'd say "that never happened" and I'd say "The AAP is reporting it, & then Idk, but there's plenty of media watchdogs that'd like to expose the fraud.


It doesn't look like you're smart enough to realize why I would be hesitant to contact Uber about that story that we are talking about at this forum but if you think long and hard about it you should be able to figure it out.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> This is what a real article looks like.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/witn...causing-the-death-of-a-crossing-guard.223342/
> 
> ...


I was thinking for myself. U can see my reasoning spelled out as I addresded specific things in response to yr points. I thought u were doing the same and we were discussing it. I turns out ur really just committed to yr narrative and not interested in reason.

If ur so knowledgeable, why not tell us what Greta and AAP's motivation for posting fictional stories is? They risk her entire career and their business by doing so. And it's so easily falsified, it would be quite a risk.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Strange Fruit said:


> I was thinking for myself. U can see my reasoning spelled out as I addresded specific things in response to yr points. I thought u were doing the same and we were discussing it. I turns out ur really just committed to yr narrative and not interested in reason.
> 
> If ur so knowledgeable, why not tell us what Greta and AAP's motivation for posting fictional stories is? They risk her entire career and their business by doing so. And it's so easily falsified, it would be quite a risk.


Could have been a bad experience in an Uber or they just hate Uber. There is a growing hate for Uber because of all the negative news and stories. You could try asking them.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> It doesn't look like you're smart enough to realize why I would be hesitant to contact Uber about that story that we are talking about at this forum but if you think long and hard about it you should be able to figure it out.


I'm not smart enuff tho. What is the reason? One can't really think hard. It's not like lifting or whatever. Are u afraid they'll track u down here? I've outed myself here already, in my own cities section even, a long time ago. Nothing bad has happened. Like the Australian PR person is reading all the forum, then they get yr email or call, put two and two together and says "now we know who that guy on the forum is. That's what we care about in our busy well paid job, is getting one of the 1000 drivers who diss us on the forum". I think they'd be more interested, and even grateful to you, to find out the AAP is posting this false story, don't you?



uberdriverfornow said:


> Could have been a bad experience in an Uber or they just hate Uber. There is a growing hate for Uber because of all the negative news and stories. You could try asking them.


The Associated Press isn't someone's Tumblr page. Their reporter won't risk her entire career cuz she had a bad Uber experience and thinks making up this story is any more than useless spite.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Are you going to just ignore the real article I posted like I didn't post it ?

Compare it to the fake one.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Are you going to just ignore the real article I posted like I didn't post it ?
> 
> Compare it to the fake one.


No, I read them. But u ignored most of what I've said, so it looks like anything question that challenges yr belief goes unanswered. I already said u have reason to be suspicious, just not proof. I was referring to all the stuff u pointed out about whats missing as reasonable suspicion. But why do u ignore all the obvious questions that make it look ridiculous for it to be fake, like how easily the AAP could be caught, by one single trouble maker calling Uber, finding out it never happened, and Uber sues the AAP for making up lies about them? The Associated Press ain't no little podunk news company.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-driver-charged-passenger-fatally-struck.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What was uber mike doing in Australia??


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

.
This is my take on it:



Wayne01 said:


> *Passenger killed in Sydney By a bus after getting out of a Uber after 21 hours of driving*


Okay, somebody else has mentioned, what I assume was a previous title to this thread, so I haven't seen what it was. I also haven't read the article to which this title refers, so I am coming in here half cocked, so to speak.

Be that as it may, I am having some real difficulty in understanding what actually happened here. This appears to me, to be something similar to the foundation of an Agatha Christie crime novel. Okay, to start with, we have a passenger who has been driving for 21 hours. Why is this? Why on earth was the passenger driving in the first place? What sort of hold did the driver have over the passenger to compel him to drive for 21 hours? I am getting some very bad vibes about this.

Was the driver threatening the passenger? Were there firearms involved? Perhaps it was actually the other way around, where the passenger was threatening the driver, took command of the vehicle and set off with the driver fearing for his life! Was this some sort of sick role-playing episode where the passenger had to get their jollies by pretending to be an Über driver, and they got so sucked into the role playing that they just couldn't let it go?

I can just picture this.

The poor driver is cowering in the back seat, his car confiscated. The passenger is now in the driver's seat threatening the driver with an untimely demise if he doesn't keep asking ......"so how long have you been driving for Über?" as they circle round and round the city, while the passenger gives out a blood curdling high pitched laugh, at every repetition of the question. Round and round they go. The madness continues to escalate.

After 21 hours, the passenger's fantasy of being an Über driver is sated and he stumbles from the car and walks into the path of an oncoming bus.
The driver, still cowering in the back seat, is witness to the unfolding tragedy and is shocked as he listens to the Beatles song playing on the radio......

_Baby you can drive my car
Yes I'm gonna be a star
Baby you can drive my car
And maybe I'll love you
Beep beep'm beep beep yeah......

._


----------



## Quest09 (Dec 7, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> .
> This is my take on it
> ...
> I can just picture this.
> _._


Thank you for this clear summary based on the headline. Sounds like a very probable explanation for a Saturday night in Sydney a place I've never been sounds logical though.

For myself I'm amazed at the effort discussing the actions of drunk people tired people and stupid people. I really don't have trouble believing what they may do. There is always a back story and more details to be had however I do have a life of my own.


----------

